# Gourmet Break



## Paris-Californie

Hello,

I am working on a document and the heading needs to be in Russian. This heading will introduce the restaurants that are available at a hotel.  I would like the title to be a translation of "gourmet break" (break as in "lunch break", "dinner break").

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Maroseika

Завтрак гурмана.


----------



## Paris-Californie

спасибо!

This really helps.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Завтрак гурмана.



"Гурмана" is fine, but why is it necessarily "завтрак" <morning breakfast>? Perhaps "меню для гурмана"? I think we need more information to suggest the best translation...


----------



## Saluton

Yes, Paris-Californie, please provide more context.


----------



## Paris-Californie

Well, its supposed to introduce the choice of restaurants with an emphasis on the quality ("gourmet") of the food as well as the fact that it can create a sort of pause in the day (this would ideally be for tea/lunch/or an early dinner).  

"Gourmet Break" is sort of like a fancy version of "coffee break" or "lunch break".  Does this help?

Thanks so much!


----------



## dec-sev

May be _выбор гурмана_.


----------



## Q-cumber

dec-sev said:


> May be _выбор гурмана_.


 I like this variant.


----------



## Saluton

So do I. 
Обед гурмана too, perhaps, but выбор гурмана is better.


----------



## Andrey05

I like it as well. 

I'd also say 'Совет гурману' (advice / tips for the gourmet), or even 'Совет гурманa' (gourmet's tip), which I think will emphasize the informative nature of the booklet. But the original 'gourmet's choice' is just as good, indeed.


----------



## Holden75

Hi all!

Can I say in russian "Милан Гурман" or is better to say "Милан Гурмана"?

I have to translate the name of a travel package, which includes dinners at Michelin starred restaurants in Milan.

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## lena55313

Уголок гурмана


----------



## Holden75

lena55313 said:


> Уголок гурмана



Thanks Lena!
The fact is that, for SEO researches, I need to maintain the word Milan in the Russian translation. Would "Милан уголок гурмана" work?


----------



## Maroseika

Holden75 said:


> The fact is that, for SEO researches, I need to maintain the word Milan in the Russian translation. Would "Милан уголок гурмана" work?


Милан - уголок гурмана would mean "Milan - a gourmet's nook" or something like that. But the word уголок seems a bit weird in point of a big city.
Your own version sounds very well, just gramatically Милан гурман is wrong, it should be Милан гурмана (гурман in Genitive and not capitalized).


----------



## lena55313

What is Milan?
And what is the price category of the restaurant?

I'm thinking about Милан-Гурман. It sounds cool, but depends on my questions above.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> What is Milan?





Holden75 said:


> I have to translate the name of a travel package, which includes dinners at Michelin starred restaurants in Milan.


----------



## lena55313

Maroseika said:


> But the word уголок seems a bit weird in point of a big city.


As I understood it. This restaurant is not a point of a big city, it's a point in the hotel. 

Any way, to say anything we have to know what is this hotel and what is this restaurant. Because the name should reflect what is under this brand in the broadest sense of the word.


----------



## Holden75

Maroseika said:


> Милан - уголок гурмана would mean "Milan - a gourmet's nook" or something like that. But the word уголок seems a bit weird in point of a big city.
> Your own version sounds very well, just gramatically Милан гурман is wrong, it should be Милан гурмана (гурман in Genitive and not capitalized).



Maroseika thanks a lot for your comment! Спасибо большое



lena55313 said:


> What is Milan?
> And what is the price category of the restaurant?
> 
> I'm thinking about Милан-Гурман. It sounds cool, but depends on my questions above.



Lena, Milan is a city in northern Italy!
The price category of the restaurants is high...around 150 euros per person.


----------



## lena55313

Thank you, Maroseika, i haven't spotted before.


----------



## lena55313

Holden75 said:


> Lena, Milan is a city in northern Italy!


I know about the city))) Just asked to check if it doesn't mean something else
Look, Милан-Гурман really sounds like brand-name.
Any one could easy keep it in mind


----------



## Holden75

I know about the city))) Just asked to check if it doesn't mean something else
Look, Милан-Гурман really sounds like brand-name.
Any one could easy keep it in mind[/QUOTE]

I will go for that then! 
Спасибо!


----------



## Sobakus

Holden75 said:


> I have to translate the name of a travel package, which includes dinners at Michelin starred restaurants in Milan.


Why not just say "Милан для гурмана" ("Milan for a/the gourmet")? The Genitive sounds like Milan belongs to the gourmet, and the adjunct sounds like a tacky rhyming food brand, way too tacky for an expensive travel package.


----------



## Q-cumber

By the way, the technically correct term is гурмэ, and not гурман (обжора).


----------



## Drink

Q-cumber said:


> By the way, the technically correct term is гурмэ, and not гурман (обжора).



They are both correct, but mean different things. гурмэ = gourmet, гурман = gourmand. Gourmet is the food and style of cooking, and a gourmand is someone who enjoys eating gourmet food. Of course in both Russian and English, gourmand/гурман has also acquired the connotation of обжора (someone who eats a lot), but that is not the principal meaning.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Q-cumber said:


> By the way, the technically correct term is гурмэ, and not гурман (обжора).


That's in French; in Russian гурман is a false friend meaning gourmet (the person)


----------



## Drink

rusita preciosa said:


> That's in French; in Russian гурман is a false friend meaning gourmet



Does гурман ever refer to the food itself?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Drink said:


> Does гурман ever refer to the food itself?


I don't think so. I'll fix my post.


----------



## lena55313

Sobakus said:


> sounds like a tacky rhyming food brand


Is sounds as Жиган-Лимон.))) But to turn Милан-Гурман down we need more information. What kind of Russians are expected in this restaurant? What kind of Russians come to the city and to that part of town particularly. And... are you sure that Russian thick wallet always = tastefulness 
OK to add more "charm" we can write Милан-ГурманЪ


----------



## Sobakus

lena55313 said:


> Is sounds as Жиган-Лимон.))) But to turn Милан-Гурман down we need more information. What kind of Russians are expected in this restaurant? What kind of Russians come to the city and to that part of town particularly. And... are you sure that Russian thick wallet always = tastefulness
> OK to add more "charm" we can write Милан-ГурманЪ


I don't think it's about appealing to the questionable tastes of your clientele as much as it is about creating a respectable image for yourself.


----------



## Q-cumber

rusita preciosa said:


> That's in French; in Russian гурман is a false friend meaning gourmet (the person)


It's not a false friend. The word was wrongly borrowed from French long time ago. 



> *Гурман* (фр. gourmand). Человек, любящий много, сытно и вкусно поесть, иногда без меры, в общем, бытовой обжора. В русском языке, однако, это понятие еще в начале XIX в. спутали с понятием гурмэ.
> *Гурмэ* (фр. gourmet). Человек, разбирающийся в тонкостях кулинарии, кулинарный эксперт, ценящийвкусные блюда, но вовсе не обжора, не гурман. К сожалению, этот правильный термин у нас почти неизвестен.
> _(Кулинарный словарь В.В. Похлебкина, 2002)_
> * * *


----------



## Maroseika

Just to specify: there is no such a word гурмэ in standard Russian dictionaries, only гурман - expert on _haute cousine._
Also гурман doesn't mean an overeater, although it is really often used in this sense, but this is not a standard usage. So гурман is really a false friend in Russian and means rather _gourmet_, than _gourmand_.


----------

